# Breeders in Devon



## HelsT (Oct 8, 2018)

Hello, 
We're looking to find breeders of beautiful fancy mice in Devon. We're hoping to home 2 - 3 males. Any recommendations of breeders greatly appreciated as we're struggling to find any. We'd also love to rehome mice but similarly not having any luck finding any. 
Thanks all. We're first time owners but very much looking forward to having them.


----------

